# Camera not working after root



## MashedPotatos (Jul 19, 2017)

Fixed, flashed an RUU and the camera worked


----------



## iAqua (Jul 19, 2017)

Go to Settings > Apps,Camera, and then touch Force stop.
Go to Settings > Apps, Camera, and then touch Clear cache.
Go to Settings > Apps, Camera, and then touch Clear data. Caution: Any data saved in this app will be erased.
--------
Then restart your device without opening the camera or any other applications that use the camera


----------



## MashedPotatos (Jul 19, 2017)

iAqua said:


> Go to Settings > Apps,Camera, and then touch Force stop.
> Go to Settings > Apps, Camera, and then touch Clear cache.
> Go to Settings > Apps, Camera, and then touch Clear data. Caution: Any data saved in this app will be erased.


I tried that already, I think might be a driver issue


----------



## iAqua (Jul 19, 2017)

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.exlyo.camerarestarter&pageId=111888160556435831751


----------



## MashedPotatos (Jul 19, 2017)

iAqua said:


> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.exlyo.camerarestarter&pageId=111888160556435831751


That doesn't work, it's an issue with the camera itself and not the application


----------



## iAqua (Jul 19, 2017)

MashedPotatos said:


> That doesn't work, it's an issue with the camera itself and not the application


I'm out of ideas, sorry.


----------



## Tenshi_Okami (Jul 19, 2017)

I highly doubt Root can cause the camera to stop working..


----------



## MashedPotatos (Jul 19, 2017)

snip


----------



## Tenshi_Okami (Jul 19, 2017)

MashedPotatos said:


> snip


It happened right before you installed root or later on?


----------



## MashedPotatos (Jul 19, 2017)

Tenshi_Okami said:


> It happened right before you installed root or later on?


right after i installed root


----------



## Tenshi_Okami (Jul 19, 2017)

MashedPotatos said:


> right after i installed root


Which one did you install? Magisk or Systemless Super SU?


----------



## linuxares (Jul 19, 2017)

Worse case, reset the phone and try again. Run Magisk and not SuperSU.


----------



## MashedPotatos (Jul 19, 2017)

Tenshi_Okami said:


> Which one did you install? Magisk or Systemless Super SU?


Flashed the RUU and it worked


----------



## Tenshi_Okami (Jul 19, 2017)

MashedPotatos said:


> Flashed the RUU and it worked


Inb4 camera app has safetynet xD


----------



## Virdoo (Jul 19, 2017)

It might be bug in custom rom. Try factory resetting and flashing it back.


----------



## DidoGamers (Aug 2, 2022)

The problems I install root by magisk my phone is infinix hot 10s x689D  pls help or give me a vid how i do softwar + file of my device


----------



## DidoGamers (Aug 2, 2022)

Tenshi_Okami said:


> It happened right before you installed root or later on?


I install Root in my device and camera was working after i install it by magisk camera didnt work my device infinix hot10 s just give me help i want fix it


----------

